# Puppy Humping



## RM (May 29, 2008)

My pup is just over 10 weeks and has discovered the delights of humping! As much as this provides a source of entertainment i am keen to know the best way to curb this behaviour or whether this is something that stops with age. Fortunately he reserves this behaviour for his big fluffy fleecy bed only...at the moment... but any tips or advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't know what it is about the bed, but we had/have the same problem. Our 1yr old also only uses his bed, unfortunately we haven't been able to get him to stop. If we reprimand him with "No" he lays down on it, waits a little while, and then starts up again. Generally it's when he gets really excited like if you start jumping around or rough housing he'll run over to his bed.

I've been told this is a learned behavior, meaning that nothing hormonal or genetic is the cause. So when we got our dog he wasn't neutered and he humped, well now that he is neutered he still humps because he had already learned to do it.



The good news is that it's not often and he doesn't hump people or other dogs. The bad news is I don't really have a good solution, we just take his bed away and continue to reprimand him.


----------



## RM (May 29, 2008)

ah...i was hoping that neutering may ease his desires. I shall try taking the bed away and see if that makes any difference although he's quite a stubborn little tinker so i'm sure it will take much persistence but thanks for your reply - it's good to know i'm not alone!


----------



## Vladone (Sep 1, 2008)

A good "NO!!!" training should fix it. They understand very easily what that means. If they get the hang of it they should easily get the fact that it is not permissible. From my experience, the humping can start as early as 7 weeks but you can easily teach them understand right from "NO!!!" a lot sooner than that.


----------



## belf1125 (Aug 21, 2008)

I have the same problem, except...our puppy is a FEMALE! What is up with that? We plan on getting her fixed at 6 months (she's currently 3 months). I've heard that this will decrease her estrogen levels and this behavior can INCREASE after she's fixed. Like the other posts, she only humps her bed she had when we first got her. She's since outgrown it, but we still have it for her to use as a pillow or to chew on. Do you think this is a dominance issue?


----------

